
How to survive Corona if you are a startup for printable place cards at events - randymonday
https://www.blog.openstartuplist.com/cory-zue-corona-virus-place-card-me
======
randymonday
I like Cory's attitude towards this situation, he kept lean, diversified and
currently he is in a good state, even though his startup Place Card Me is
mainly aimed at large gatherings. Curious to hear how others are handling
Corona right now.

